# Puff 2012 Pipe - Nominate Shapes Here



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, it looks like we're ready to start nominating shapes for the 2012 Puff pipe. As we've done in the past, post a picture of the shape you'd like to nominate. It doesn't matter who the maker is, etc, as we are just focusing on shape at this point. There is no rush. I'm going to leave this open until midnight, Friday, October 7, 2011.

I'll start with the following:



















Gentleman, let the games begin!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Zulu- best picture I could find through google though have seen better.









Lepeltier- Cognac









Lepeltier- Burley


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Indigo, that top one is the Stanwell 2010 pipe of the year, isn't it? Good choice. Consider it seconded if we stick with those exact proportions/measurements (otherwise, it's just another straight billiard). I really like it. It reminds me of FDR's cigarette holder. Classy.

Radice Bulldog









Dunhill 07 (prince)


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Stanwell Cutty (old Redg. number, handmade)


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> Radice Bulldog


Man I love this one!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I like Zulus like Brinson suggested. Here is a pic I found of one...

Apple









Army Mount Dublin









I love this shape, not sure what it is called though...


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> Stanwell Cutty (old Redg. number, handmade)


I am SUCH a fan of the Cutty shape! LOVE IT!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I love Bulldogs as well, but I prefer the saddle bit...









That Cutty is awesome as well.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I like the bulldogs suggested. The army mount dublin looks hot too though!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Well, it looks like we're ready to start nominating shapes for the 2012 Puff pipe. As we've done in the past, post a picture of the shape you'd like to nominate. It doesn't matter who the maker is, etc, as we are just focusing on shape at this point. There is no rush. I'm going to leave this open until midnight, Friday, October 7, 2011.


Are we going to try to replicate an exact shape, or, for example, are going to say bulldog even though there are two very different examples of bulldogs on here?



karatekyle said:


> I like the bulldogs suggested. *The army mount dublin looks hot too though!*


That finish makes it look like flames licking up the side of it...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> I love this shape, not sure what it is called though...


I'm not sure, either, although it's mostly pot I guess, but I've always liked that one as well.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> I love Bulldogs as well, but I prefer the saddle bit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this Bulldog as well. Don't care for the other one posted.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am a newb to pipes but I love these shapes!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

forgive the huge pic, but I love the short wide bulldog in Tinsky's catalog.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

I have to second the Tinsky and Stanwell bulldogs posted. I love a classically proportioned bull, or the short squat ones. Not a big fan of the tall dogs, though.

I'll nominate the lovat shape.










And the chubby nose warmer lovat.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't have a zulu/yachtsman. I go for basic shapes...boring, huh!? :lol:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Just something to keep in mind. The more briar that is required to make a pipe the more it will cost (obviously), and harder it will be to make the number of pipes we are going to need. I know this is just in the planing stage right now, but I think some of the submissions are going beyond what is viable in a large scale project like this.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd really like an army mount no what shape it is. If possible. Army mounts are glorious.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Don't have a zulu/yachtsman. I go for basic shapes...*boring*, huh!? :lol:


I as well go for the basic designs, they aren't boring though I prefer to say I"simple and classic". I love the zulu/yachtsman shape.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm loving that cutty.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Brinson said:


> I'd really like an army mount no what shape it is. If possible. Army mounts are glorious.


I second this - I've always wanted one. Salute!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I second this - I've always wanted one. Salute!


What about a silver spigot? On a zulu/yachtsman I think it would be awesome...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Army Mount Dublin


Ooooh, this one gets my vote. I may buy one even if the club doesn't pick it!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> Ooooh, this one gets my vote. I may buy one even if the club doesn't pick it!


I'll give you my address so it gets sent to the right place :lol:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Depending on the carver, army mounts can go on most shapes. Think of it as option.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> What about a silver spigot? On a zulu/yachtsman I think it would be awesome...


Something like this?










Or this?










Or something like . . .










Yeah, I could go with something like this.

Man, there are simply too many choices out there - I'll vote for anything spigotted (yes, my word).


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Something like this?


 Those just have silver bands, here is a spigot... Just imagine it on a zulu...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Indigo, that top one is the Stanwell 2010 pipe of the year, isn't it? Good choice. Consider it seconded if we stick with those exact proportions/measurements (otherwise, it's just another straight billiard). I really like it. It reminds me of FDR's cigarette holder. Classy.


This pipe is actually Dunhill shape 4110. It does look almost exactly like the Stanwell, now that you mention it. I agree complete on the proportions. They are what make the design IMO.



drastic_quench said:


> Radice Bulldog


Love it!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Those just have silver bands, here is a spigot... Just imagine it on a zulu...


Sold!

p


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> Are we going to try to replicate an exact shape, or, for example, are going to say bulldog even though there are two very different examples of bulldogs on here?


My understanding was we were going to come up with a specific shape and then present that shape to the nominated carvers to see what they can do. Then we would decide from among the responses sent back by the carvers which we would go with via a vote, of course. I suppose the carver might respond that he couldn't do an army mount or could only do a certain finish, etc, or even that they needed to modify the shape for some reason. For example, I don't know if LaPeltier can do a custom shape or if they would just have to offer the closest shape to what we wanted from the standard shapes. We could all consider that information as we vote on the final selection. However, this is just my understanding of what the majority in the last thread wanted to do. I'm open to anything that works for the majority here.



drastic_quench said:


> Depending on the carver, army mounts can go on most shapes. Think of it as option.


Seems like this would be true. Thanks for your contributions DQ. Since you have experience with this they are really appreciated.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> I love Bulldogs as well, but I prefer the saddle bit...


 I nominate this one, love the bulldog with the saddle bit..


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm nominating these:
Poker










Brandy


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

owaindav said:


> I'm nominating these:


Very nice. I don't have that shape in my collection. I'd want to be sure it was a sitter, which shouldn't be too hard for that shape.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Something like this?


Damn straight! :biggrin1: Can I vote twice!? :behindsofa:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I would be down for a poker, either straight or slightly bent.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Damn straight! :biggrin1: Can I vote twice!? :behindsofa:


Actually it is about a 1/8th bend... I know, I know I'm in kind of a crazy mood today...:loco:


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

A couple notes that may be helpful when thinking shapes/stems/etc.:


- Pipes involving precious metal bands will cost a more due to materials. And I think most makers would insist on a round mortise/tenon (or round army mount) if making these in bulk--shaping a band to an oval or square shank is time consuming.

- "Army mount" type stems are probably available from most makers. But that also may limit stem material choices to pre-made Vulcanite blanks. Turning any Acrylic/Ebonite stem from rod-stock takes time. Spigot-style stem/mortise connections even more so.

- We might ask the eventual list of makers whether pricing would be different for sandblast, rusticated, or smooth finished pipes. 

- Or we might decide on a finish as a group. Asking for 40 flawless smooth-finish pipes isn't reasonable. But choosing a certain stain color, and asking to sandblast & stain black all or a section of any pipe with superficial flaws could lead to some cool, unique results.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Actually it is about a 1/8th bend...:loco:


"He's at the top of the thread. He puffs left, right, left...he scrolls down the screen, blasting past freestoke! He SCORRRREEESSS!!" Lagonda at dawn. :fencing:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Lagonda at dawn. :fencing:


 1 match, first preson's pipe to go out loses...


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> I would be down for a poker, either straight or slightly bent.


+1 :usa:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

The pipe here in the foreground is one of my favorites, I picked it up in Italy last month for about $74... Nice 1/8th bend, and a great smoker to boot!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CaptainEnormous said:


> A couple notes that may be helpful when thinking shapes/stems/etc.:
> 
> - Pipes involving precious metal bands will cost a more due to materials. And I think most makers would insist on a round mortise/tenon (or round army mount) if making these in bulk--shaping a band to an oval or square shank is time consuming.
> 
> ...


I have checked a few places, read a few articles and STILL can't figure out what an army mount is. Like, why no diagrams or photos of the way it fits together?  sigh. But the silver band sounds nice! Seems that a band could be an option.

How does the QC work in this multi-buy? You'd almost have to go with a factory pipe, wouldn't you? Forty decent Stanwell or Nordings isn't all that much to ask when they turn them out by the thousands is it?

DISCLAIMER: I know NOTHING about this stuff, I'm just asking questions.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> How does the QC work in this multi-buy? *You'd almost have to go with a factory pipe*, wouldn't you? Forty decent Stanwell or Nordings isn't all that much to ask when they turn them out by the thousands is it?


That is kind of what I was thinking, I would think it would keep the price down... That is why I asked if we were nominating a bulldog shape or one exactly like the picture posted...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd don't know if you could interest a factory (Sav, Pete, etc) in doing a custom pipe in the numbers we are talking. I'd be happy to contact them to find out though.

The independent carvers do club pipes, however, but may want us to agree to rustification or sandblasting as coming up with 30 pipes of the same shape in a smooth finish can require a large amount of extra briar and work time. For example, when Johs did the 2010 pipe I'm pretty sure he used over twice the number of blocks to get the number of pipes we needed. I believe he sent us a picture of the unsuccesful attempts when folks were getting antsie on the time it was taking to have the pipes made. Or if we want all smooth I think that would have a considerable impact on price. It will vary widely by carver I would imagine. 

For those who haven't made pipes, often when carving a pipe a flaw will be revealed in the briar but the carver can change the shape and still make a nice pipe with a good grain. However, when you are committed to one specific shape you lose the ability to do this.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I have checked a few places, read a few articles and STILL can't figure out what an army mount is. Like, why no diagrams or photos of the way it fits together?


Its a friction fit. You just jam it in there and it sticks.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> I'd don't know if you could interest a factory (Sav, Pete, etc) in doing a custom pipe in the numbers we are talking. I'd be happy to contact them to find out though.
> 
> The independent carvers do club pipes, however, but may want us to agree to rustification or sandblasting as coming up with 30 pipes of the same shape in a smooth finish can require a large amount of extra briar and work time. For example, when Johs did the 2010 pipe I'm pretty sure he used over twice the number of blocks to get the number of pipes we needed. I believe he sent us a picture of the unsuccesful attempts when folks were getting antsie on the time it was taking to have the pipes made. Or if we want all smooth I think that would have a considerable impact on price. It will vary widely by carver I would imagine.
> 
> For those who haven't made pipes, often when carving a pipe a flaw will be revealed in the briar but the carver can change the shape and still make a nice pipe with a good grain. However, when you are committed to one specific shape you lose the ability to do this.


True, but would there be a difference in the cost if we said make us 30 zulu's, vs. 30 zulus just like this one?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> True, but would there be a difference in the cost if we said make us 30 zulu's, vs. 30 zulus just like this one?


I think that would probably depend on the shape and the carver. If we go with someone like Tinsky (or most of the others mentioned) he would make each pipe by hand so I think there is going to be some variation in any case. In the end, if we end up with a traditional shape like a dublin or zulz we could just ask them to give us their take on that shape and then we could choose from the options presented.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's the thing with Stanwell's bulldog: you can get them everyday of the week for as little as $80 to $110. It's a regular catalog shape. Why ask someone else to hand carve one for you and wait six months for it? I'm a huge Stanwell fan, but if you like that exact pipe, I'd encourage you to buy that exact pipe. Same for any other identical factory pipe that's always available and affordable. It seems like a wasted opportunity.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> I'd don't know if you could interest a factory (Sav, Pete, etc) in doing a custom pipe in the numbers we are talking. I'd be happy to contact them to find out though.


They definitely do it for slow-smoke contests. (Please, not a Peterson though. Show some mercy. :lol: ) The national slow-smoke competition used either a Savinelli or a Stanwell, can't remember which. Everybody gets an identical pipe so that the playing field is even. They even have extras, because there's time to examine your pipe and get another one if it's defective for some reason. (I never have competed, just read the rules and looked at the pictures...)


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> Here's the thing with Stanwell's bulldog: you can get them everyday of the week for as little as $80 to $110. It's a regular catalog shape. Why ask someone else to hand carve one for you and wait six months for it? I'm a huge Stanwell fan, but if you like that exact pipe, I'd encourage you to buy that exact pipe. Same for any other identical factory pipe that's always available and affordable. It seems like a wasted opportunity.


I guess that is kind of why I was asking, are we nominating an exact shape (are we going to show him a picture and ask him to make _that_ pipe), or a carvers interpretation of a shape (ask him to make us X shape). I guess I was nominating the bulldog shape (though I am partial to the saddle bit), not necessarily that exact design.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

Tankard style is my first thought.

With an Army mount. That would scratch an itch or two...

My "OR" thought...

I like the bulldog idea but really like it with a 1/8 bent saddle.
Sorry for the big pics.


yeah so that's my train of thought...here's hoping!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I think that it would be doing a disservice to the carver if we were to tell them that we didn't care about their individual taste or talent and that we want a pipe that looks exactly like "X". I wouldn't want to tell Tim West that we wanted him to make us a copy of a Rad Davis, or Boswell, they are completely different styles. 

Once we agree on a shape, the next step should be to approach each carver and say What would your version of a Dublin/Zulu/whatever look like and how much if we ordered X number of them.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> I think that it would be doing a disservice to the carver if we were to tell them that we didn't care about their individual taste or talent and that we want a pipe that looks exactly like "X". I wouldn't want to tell Tim West that we wanted him to make us a copy of a Rad Davis, or Boswell, they are completely different styles.
> 
> Once we agree on a shape, the next step should be to approach each carver and say What would your version of a Dublin/Zulu/whatever look like and how much if we ordered X number of them.


+1 I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I hope we get a Poker,,,,,I love the look and feel in hand.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> Once we agree on a shape, the next step should be to approach each carver and say What would your version of a Dublin/Zulu/whatever look like and how much if we ordered X number of them.


+1. That's pretty much what I was trying to say. I think that's really about the only way to handle it if we are going to contact the carvers in advance and essentially ask them to let us know what they can/are willing to do so we can compile a few choices to vote on.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> The pipe here in the foreground is one of my favorites, I picked it up in Italy last month for about $74... Nice 1/8th bend, and a great smoker to boot!


Wow! Nick-that is one beautiful pipe. Dang-it, I need to go to Italy!:ranger:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Coffee-Cup said:


> Wow! Nick-that is one beautiful pipe. Dang-it, I need to go to Italy!:ranger:


Thanks, that picture doesn't really do it justice, It is kind of a billiard bowl, with the zulu forward lean to it... I love it!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I have yet to own a paneled billiard, and I would like to. Combining traditional with something different, also gives the carver room for expression.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Stanwell Cutty (old Redg. number, handmade)


Yes.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

freestoke said:


> I have checked a few places, read a few articles and STILL can't figure out what an army mount is.


As Kyle said it is a taper fit. To loosen the stem all you have to do is break the friction.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

This entire thread re-defines awesomeness!!!!!!!!!!!!! My 2 cents:

1. An "Author's" shape:










2. The "Zulu" shape:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES said:


> This entire thread re-defines awesomeness!!!!!!!!!!!!! My 2 cents:
> 
> 1. An "Author's" shape:
> 
> ...


Nice - add my 2 for 4 cents!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd really like to see some sort of specialty stem. Instead of straight black, some kind of swirl vulcanite...




























Or even just clear like the zulu Anthony posted. Something unique.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> I'd really like to see some sort of specialty stem. Instead of straight black, some kind of swirl vulcanite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we could make it an option, I prefer vulcanite because it doesn't clatter on my teeth as much.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Maybe we could make it an option, I prefer vulcanite because it doesn't clatter on my teeth as much.


I forgot about that! Thats probably a good idea Nick. I'm a rubber-bit guy so the stem can be made out of titanium for all I care :lol:


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I like smooth pipes. I like sandblast pipes. I like rusticated pipes. IMHO a partially rusticated pipe always says "My pipe is an oopsie." It may be cheaper to buy a lot of partially rusticated pipes, but it seems that would cheapen ( in an esthetic way) the experience. It might be easier to get a carver to offer the pipe in a choice of finishes to cover the difference in the blocks with a price break on rusticated. Another consideration, The lighter the finish, the more perfect the blocks would have to be. It is easier to cover minor imperfections with a darker stain. If we choose all smooth, light finish perfect blocks, we might be looking at a $400 price tag.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES said:


> This entire thread re-defines awesomeness!!!!!!!!!!!!! My 2 cents:
> 
> 1. An "Author's" shape:


I think this is an author, isn't it? (Not that I like it...)


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Yes.


I know!

That cutty is damn sharp. I want one no matter what.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I really like that cutty too, but as a clencher I feel like I would be dumping ash on my shirt all the time.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> I know!
> 
> That cutty is damn sharp. I want one no matter what.


I'd love a cutty too. The only one I have is a clay so I don't smoke it that much.


----------



## texaspipeman (Sep 2, 2011)

I would love to see a Cutty or a unique Bent Bulldog... maybe with a churchwarden stem.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> I know!
> 
> That cutty is damn sharp. I want one no matter what.


+1. I really like that cutty&#8230; Might be the next shape I get.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I must be the only one here that can't stand cuttys! Hahaha no worries, what happens happens.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

karatekyle said:


> I must be the only one here that can't stand cuttys! Hahaha no worries, what happens happens.


Haha, I hate most cuttys, but the one DQ posted is really nice. It reminds me of the clay pipes, and just looks great. If we could get one similar to that I would be happy, but I think most carvers would make a much different cutty.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Cuttys look nice but I'd think it would be hard to smoke given the angle of the bowl. Never smoked one though.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Brinson said:


> Cuttys look nice but I'd think it would be hard to smoke given the angle of the bowl. Never smoked one though.


I don't think it would have any issues as long as it is drilled properly (IMO), the shape has been around for a long time (the old clay pipes are the same shape).


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

karatekyle said:


> I must be the only one here that can't stand cuttys! Hahaha no worries, what happens happens.


You are not alone.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Hermit said:


> You are not alone.


I'm a classic guy. I like my billiards, my lovats, my dublins. And I like them two ways, straight and straighter. :lol:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> I'm a classic guy. I like my billiards, my lovats, my dublins. And I like them two ways, straight and straighter. :lol:


Actually, I am pretty sure the Cutty is one of the oldest pipe shapes. Can't relly get any more classic than that.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

This is a Mark Blakovec but I really love the shape. Maybe with a custom stem for Puff?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

JuanOrez said:


> This is a Mark Blakovec but I really love the shape. Maybe with a custom stem for Puff?


I think Mark Blakovec is one of those carvers with an insanely long waiting list, isn't he?


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I think Mark Blakovec is one of those carvers with an insanely long waiting list, isn't he?


Yeah, that could be a problem as far as the carver goes but I just really love this shape.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Nick S. said:


> Actually, I am pretty sure the Cutty is one of the oldest pipe shapes. Can't relly get any more classic than that.


Yeah, it goes all the way back to Sir Walter Raleigh.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Yeah, it goes all the way back to Sir Walter Raleigh.


The shape goes way back for sure. I know the Dutch Gouda pipes in that shape go back as far as the 17th century.

Here's my Gouda clay pipe:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I nominate a "_Poker_"

Photos:

*Tom Eltang ~ Rusticated Poker*










*Peter Heeschen ~ The Danish Poker*










*Thomas James Pipes ~ Rusticated Silver Dollar Poker Pipe*


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Just thinking...how many of us have a Calabash already? Definitely solves the shape and materials problem_ tout suite_. :lol:


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

quo155 said:


> I nominate a "_Poker_"
> 
> Photos:
> 
> *Thomas James Pipes ~ Rusticated Silver Dollar Poker Pipe*


I love the stem on that! Gorgeous pipe!

I'd love to see one like that with a longer stem and an Army mount.


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

+1 for the poker, rusticated, pebble or sandblast


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, that silver dollar poker is amazing.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

fwhittle said:


> +1 for the poker, rusticated, pebble or sandblast


+2 that looks great!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

+3 for the Poker


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I gotta say, I still think I like the zulu idea the best...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I gotta say, I still think I like the zulu idea the best...


+11 on the zulu. (Gotta get my ballot stuffing skills in order before November! :lol: )


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

A little birdie asked me to nominate this creation by Boswell. 

Double-ring Canadian.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Thats more of a lumbermandesian, methinks.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

I love a good poker. However, should we start a poll so we can make this somewhat scientific?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

JuanOrez said:


> should we start a poll so we can make this somewhat scientific?


Indigo said he was gonna leave this open until Friday, then I imagine there will be some kind of poll.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Indigo said he was gonna leave this open until Friday, then I imagine there will be some kind of poll.


Excellent. I will wait patiently. :wink:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll set up a thread on Saturday morning with a poll so we can take a vote. Then we'll narrow it down to the top two choices with that poll and then take a final vote on those two shapes to select our winner. So if anyone has any more shapes they'd like to nominate, get them in before Friday night.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Poker Poker Poker!!!! well I'd love to but not without her permision....


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> I'll set up a thread on Saturday morning with a poll so we can take a vote. Then we'll narrow it down to the top two choices with that poll and then take a final vote on those two shapes to select our winner. So if anyone has any more shapes they'd like to nominate, get them in before Friday night.


Will the poll be one where you can pick multiple options?

I think that would be better because I can't imagine voting for just one.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

^Agreed. I'd like to be able to vote for ALL the ones we like. Then whichever one is liked most redundantly will have the most votes rather than just which one has the most favorites.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Brinson said:


> Will the poll be one where you can pick multiple options?
> 
> I think that would be better because I can't imagine voting for just one.


Good question. I think in the past we could choose only one, but Drastic will let us know on that one. I'm open to anything, however, so everyone chime in and we'll see what the consensus seems to be.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Good question. I think in the past we could choose only one, but Drastic will let us know on that one. I'm open to anything, however, so everyone chime in and we'll see what the consensus seems to be.


Nope. First shape poll was multiple choice - 2nd poll was one vote each. It seemed directly democratic that way, as you narrow the selection to the most widely popular, not just a favorite of a vocal few.

That said, cutty.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Nope. First shape poll was multiple choice - 2nd poll was one vote each. It seemed directly democratic that way, as you narrow the selection to the most widely popular, not just a favorite of a vocal few.
> 
> That said, cutty.


Thanks, DQ! I couldn't remember. So if no one objects we'll do multiple choice on the first poll then one vote each on the final poll.

The excitement builds....

PS - I'm with you on the Cutty


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

I just got my first Lepeltier clay in, and it rocks. One of the best things about it? You actually wash it out with warm water. The way it's designed also let's it smoke cooler than other clays (which are pretty hot). My vote would be for a Lepeltier in the Burley, Slim, Classic, or Billiard. (I got the Classic.) These are really affordable, too. The basic glaze ones are all $55.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Thanks, DQ! I couldn't remember. *So if no one objects we'll do multiple choice on the first poll then one vote each on the final poll.*
> 
> The excitement builds....
> 
> PS - I'm with you on the Cutty


Sounds good to me!

PS zulu (although I like the cutty as well)


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

I know I've thought this before, but don't think I've written it down on any of these posts yet. . .

. . .I think it'd be neat if the maker we settle on has the ability to sandblast--Not all do.
That way, once we settle on a form, we can have some individuality in the finishes. Maybe even leave it up to the maker we decide on and say:

"For the Puff 2012 pipe we want X shape, with X stem, and the degree of sandblast (partial, full, smooth) will be up to you and the briar"


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

CaptainEnormous said:


> I know I've thought this before, but don't think I've written it down on any of these posts yet. . .
> 
> . . .I think it'd be neat if the maker we settle on has the ability to sandblast--Not all do.
> That way, once we settle on a form, we can have some individuality in the finishes. Maybe even leave it up to the maker we decide on and say:
> ...


I like the idea of having sandblast available. However, for me, I dont like the idea of a partial sandblasted pipe, that is one of my gripes with the Boswell pipes, it makes the pipe look like it dosen't know what it wants to be... I know there are issues with briar that only become visible once the carver starts working on them, and I understand why they do it. I just dont like the look of it when they do a partial finish like that.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> I like the idea of having sandblast available. However, for me, I dont like the idea of a partial sandblasted pipe, that is one of my gripes with the Boswell pipes, it makes the pipe look like it dosen't know what it wants to be... I know there are issues with briar that only become visible once the carver starts working on them, and I understand why they do it. I just dont like the look of it when they do a partial finish like that.


Yup. 100% understand that some people wouldn't want certain finishes. 
But it'd be great to have the option.
The way I understand the ordering is that people all contact the eventual pipemaker individually. And where you would say, "All or nothing" on the blast. Others might say "whatever you think". 
I just like the option. 
And the variety it'll give the Puff 2k12 pipes.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Yup. 100% understand that some people wouldn't want certain finishes.
> But it'd be great to have the option.
> The way I understand the ordering is that people all contact the eventual pipemaker individually. And where you would say, "All or nothing" on the blast. Others might say "whatever you think".
> I just like the option.
> And the variety it'll give the Puff 2k12 pipes.


Ah, sounds good then. As long as I don't end up with a pipe that looks like two-face from batman, then I'm happy.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'll be anxious to see what the results are of the shape poll so we can start to narrow things down. During this process, I think it's important to remember that this is a club pipe and that the results are going to be what is most pleasing, and affordable to most people. It's a way for us to have a memento of our comradery and friendship to people most of us have never even met with in person.

From what I have seen, what Altinok did for us in the way of custom options was way, WAY above and beyond what most carvers would do, and I think that people are expecting the same thing from whoever carves this years pipe, and I believe that will be setting us up for disappointment. 

When this is over with, and all the orders have been fulfilled, our ultimate goal should be to have the carver want to do business with us again, not to be glad that they are finished so they can move on from this. Hopefully when we decide what the shape/carver/finish combinations will be everyone will like it and want to get one, but if not there's always next year.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Quick request... Can whoever starts the poll thread put the pictures here in a post there? Just a post of nothing but pictures of each possible voting choice. So we don't all have to go back to this one and thumb back and forth through X pages to compare them as we vote?


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Quick request... Can whoever starts the poll thread put the pictures here in a post there? Just a post of nothing but pictures of each possible voting choice. So we don't all have to go back to this one and thumb back and forth through X pages to compare them as we vote?


Good idea here. :smile:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

OK fellows, I'll be setting up the shape poll thread today. Pictures are no problem and will be included for reference.


----------



## texaspipeman (Sep 2, 2011)

CWL said:


> A little birdie asked me to nominate this creation by Boswell.
> 
> Double-ring Canadian.


Beautiful! I second this nomination....


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

The initial shape poll is up.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...3-puff-2012-pipe-initial-shape-vote-here.html


----------

